# New tank cycling and cloudy water



## lenduha (2 mo ago)

Hi,

I started setting up a Fluval Flex 57L and decided to go with fishless cycling. Also I decided to use Fluval Cycle Biological Enhancer to speed up cycling as much as possible (I read lots of posts and reviews saying they are mostly useless for various reasons). Also as a source of ammonia I used shrimp and put into the tank for decomposition (I kept in tank for 2-3 days in a net not to completely bury it into the gravel).

Now, water in the tank seems to be cloudy/milky and after making a quick research it looks like a bacterial bloom, but not sure of course. I have no photo yet, sorry about that, I'll update the post with a photo, but just asking opinions even if I am on the right track. Let me summarize what I have done so far.


Used Seachem Prime water conditioner.
Added just gravel. No plant, no fish, nothing...
Setup the heater and set it to 28 Celcius degree to create a warmer welcome for the beneficial bacteria.
Added piece of shrimp.
One day after added Fluval Cycle Biological Enhancer.
Again one day after added more shrimp and more Fluval Cycle Biological Enhancer.
In order to provide more solved oxygen, I make the filter output hose to drop on the water in order to create more flow (may be small bubbles  ). It's been 4 days like that and today started that cloudy/milky situation to be more visible. Nothing changed in terms of temperature and etc.

Testing the water parameters is everything at the moment, because it's literally a shot in the dark, however it may take a few more days to get a test kit (not strip). Meanwhile, besides learning your opinions and suggestions, I would like to ask few questions.


If it's a bacteria bloom, then I am expecting it to be gone in a few days. However, real question is, approximately how many days/weeks it may take to complete the cycle. I read again in the forums that, Nitrite Oxidizer bacteria takes longer than Ammonia ones to be setup, is that true even after the milky water becomes normal in terms of appearance it will still take few weeks (like 3-4 weeks)?
Besides fishless cycling, I would like to start with a hardy fish, but ultimate goal is feeding goldfish so it/they should be a good tank mate with goldish. Of course assuming that mission accomplished and they will be healthy. 
Thanks for reading this and any reply/feedback you can.


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Milk water is probably from the shrimp decaying.
Personally I prefer pure ammonia for fishless cycling (Fritz Fishless Ammonia) - less other stuff involved tank stays cleaner.

Set the heater to the temperature you are going to use for the fish, going higher creates other problems.

Nitrite bacteria takes longer to grow than ammonia bacteria, and if you overdose ammonia the extremely high nitrites will stunt the growth of the Nitrite bacteria.

Susan will probably be along shortly with her "million ways to cycle a tank" link, but you can expect 6-8 weeks before tank is cycled generally.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

@ Kurama, the million ways to cycle is in these forums
Here's another





How To Fishless Cycle a Tank With Ammonia (Complete Guide)


Knowing how to fishless cycle an aquarium is a very important skill. With our complete guide, you will be able to fishless cycle any aquarium in no time!




www.buildyouraquarium.com


----------



## lenduha (2 mo ago)

Kurama said:


> Milk water is probably from the shrimp decaying.
> Personally I prefer pure ammonia for fishless cycling (Fritz Fishless Ammonia) - less other stuff involved tank stays cleaner.
> 
> Set the heater to the temperature you are going to use for the fish, going higher creates other problems.
> ...


Thanks for replying. Actually, I tried to start with pure ammonia, but I could not find Fritz or Dr. Tim's (just heard a lot about it) in the market, so decided to go with pure men's ammonia source, the shrimp! 

On the temperature suggestion, I was planning to set back the temperature to normal levels of course (normal to the target fishes like goldfish) before putting them to tank. However, I really interested in what kind of problem(s) you are referring with high temperature during the cycling?

Thanks,


----------



## lenduha (2 mo ago)

susankat said:


> @ Kurama, the million ways to cycle is in these forums
> Here's another
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sending this guide, actually read this one before starting. I think I am now experiencing the `In addition, this method produces cloudy water and a lot of odor.` part mentioned in the guide.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Heres the other








A billion ways to cycle a new tank.


Ok, so there isn't a billion ways to cycle a new tank. But I got your attention, didn't I? Ok, well, I just wanted to post a few ways to cycle a new tank. 1 - SafeStart or StressZyme It's ok, but I don't like to use them. I really don't see at as natural. 2 - Feed the tank "A more natural"...




www.aquariumforum.com


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Heres the other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it's up to a billion now, I thought a million was plenty 🤣


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

😎😎


----------

